# Steering Knuckles



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Can the steering knuckles and brakes from a 75 lemans be adapted to a 69 gto for a budget front disc brake upgrade. Looks like they are both front steer cars.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably, but your geometry will be off. You need '69-'72 A-body knuckles.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

eeyore said:


> Can the steering knuckles and brakes from a 75 lemans be adapted to a 69 gto for a budget front disc brake upgrade. Looks like they are both front steer cars.


No. They were changed. I have a 1977 Lemans and thought the same thing for my '68 Lemans. As I recall, the spindles are different because as geeteeohguy stated, the geometry of the suspension is different on these later bodies.


----------

